# So she says she will go out with me??



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

So we are living together she says she is leaving at the end of the month because she isnt in love with me and can't open her heart to me due to something bad I did last summer she can't get over. Anyway I asked her if she wanted to go out tomorrow night she said sure as long as I don't take it the wrong way or hang all over her. Is this a good thing? Bad thing? Or doesn't mean anything? Opinions please
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

She said don't take it the wrong way. That means, "sure you can pay for a dinner but that doesn't mean I have any intention of changing my plans to move out and I'm sure not having sex with you."

Give it up.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

It means she expects you to hang all over her.

Surprise her by being cool and detached.


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

Two different opinions I love it. I have been cool with her living here not hanging all over her or nothing so that won't be a problem. I don't know what she thinks I know last year when she said she was done she wouldn't do anything with me at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, go dutch. Meaning she pays her share.

Why would you pay for someone who is leaving you in a month?


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

That's the plan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

go out with your friends and start looking for a new woman. this ones on her way out!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

INEEDHELPID said:


> Two different opinions I love it.


personally if I wanted to know what a women meant I would take another woman's opinion more seriously than a man


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If you go, it's just for social reasons. She's made it clear she is not getting back to you.

What is the Bad Thing you did last summer?


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Are u still hoping for R? If so, you should be going dark, not waiting for table scraps. Your too close to the situation still I think.


----------



## Snow cherry (Apr 24, 2013)

She just wants the meal


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

Well we went out at dinner went to a few bars and danced till about 1 in the morning. When we danced she was grinding on me and putting my hands all over her. We didn't do anything when we got home we just went to bed in our separate rooms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow, I dunno why your putting yourself thru that kind of torture. Now would be the best time to go dark.


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

What do you mean by go dark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Stay away, no contact, for 3-4 weeks. Make her wonder if she's ready to give up those times, and she'll wonder why your not calling.


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

If we didn't have kids I would as it is I'm giving her as much space as possible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

INEEDHELPID said:


> Well we went out at dinner went to a few bars and danced till about 1 in the morning. When we danced she was grinding on me and putting my hands all over her. We didn't do anything when we got home we just went to bed in our separate rooms.


You live in the same house/apartment but have your own rooms?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> She said don't take it the wrong way. That means, "sure you can pay for a dinner but that doesn't mean I have any intention of changing my plans to move out and I'm sure not having sex with you."
> 
> Give it up.


:iagree: She is letting you down easy.

Take a look at the 180 below. That's how you treat her from here on out if you are around her. Otherwise just stop talking to her. She's dumping you. That is what needs to sink into your head.


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm staying on the couch in the family room
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

INEEDHELPID said:


> I'm staying on the couch in the family room


Since last summer? How do you consider that you have been living together if the two of you do not share a bed?


----------



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

No since a few weeks sgo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

